# Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??



## Vespabesitzer (29. Juli 2008)

Sorry, ernstgemeinte Frage :crazy  

Ein Kollege von mir betreibt seit 4 Jahren einen ca. 5m^3 Teich mit einer Heizungspumpe.

Bei der Suchabfrage hier im Forum nach "Heizungspumpe" findet man nur:
Zitat:"Wer sich einer Heizungspumpe für den Gartenteich bedient, weiss in aller Regel, was er tut. "

=> oder auch nicht    

Ich habe hier auch so´n Teil zum Test  und die "plätschert" ganz gut, bei 46/65Watt kommt da auf jedenfall mehr raus, als bei "normalen Modellen" bis 150Euro. 

Abgesehen von der Schutzart (IP44), also Einsatz nur im trockenem Schutz-Gehäuse... natürlich nur mit FI-Schutzschalter etc. (und Trockenlaufschutz ist sicher zu stellen)

.. was spricht dagegen ??

Ich überlege, ob ich diese Pumpe als "Dauerläufer" beim Filterteich einsetzen soll.
(So Pumpen sind ja fast "unkaputtbar" und mein Kollege hat sie mit einem Füllstandsensor im "Intervalbetrieb" (ca. 100mal Ein/Aus pro Tag)... am laufen

Ideen ?!!   :__ nase   

Danke,.. mfG. Micha


----------



## udo69 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

Solang da kein grober Dreck - faseriges Material - reinkommt eigentlich nichts.
Den Vergleich zu ner Teichpumpe mit der gleichen "Wattleistung" wird sie allerdings Verlieren.
MfG Udo


----------



## matzeed7 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

ich würde auch auf rost achten, was sie aber sicher net macht


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

Hallo  

hmm... mit dem Rost stimmt schon, ist ja normalerweise immer ein Gussgehäuse,..
(in einem Heizungsystem ist ja ruckzuck kaum noch Sauerstoff (Luft)),..
aber ich hoffe das die "Rostpatina" sich da etwas einspielt..  ( es gibt ja auch extra Edelstahlausführungen,.. aber ich würde ersteinmal eine normale ausprobieren)

o.k. was das faserriege Verschmutzung angeh stimmt es schon, weil man ja normalerweise nicht so einfach an den Kreisel/Flügelrad kommt, aber ich hoffe
eigentlich, dass es sich am Ende von einem Filterteich in Grenzen hält und eher "selbstreinigt"...

Was die Leistung angeht,.. würde ich später mal auslitern,..
ich habe dafür auch ein Messgerät  (ausser ein paar Eimer ;-) oder eine Wasseruhr ,.. denn die maximale Literangabe ist ja immer so eine Sache, wenn man
die Ansaugstrecke und Druckseite mit Druckhöhe nicht genaut 1:1 vergleicht...

gibt´s eigentlich ähnliche Kurven von Oase ??
http://www.wilo.de/cps/p/productsImages/00128240_0_rdax_300x210.png

Hat schoneinmal jemand eine Heizungspumpe am Teich für mind. 1-2 Jahre am laufen ??

danke für die Rückinfo´s 

mfG. micha


----------



## udo69 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

K.A. obs diese Kurven von z.B. Oase gibt.  Ich denk mal ja - oder zumindest ähnlich. Vergleichen kannste die aber dann trotzdem nicht, weil die Kurven von HK-Pumpen auf geschlossene Systeme beruhen. Die "Liefern" bei freiem Auslauf dann doch etwas mehr als auf den Kurven zu lesen ist. Aber ca ab 1m Höhendifferenz wirds dann unrentabel.
Kaufen würd ich mir die jedenfalls nicht für diesen Zweck (sind ja auch nicht dafür gemacht) - wenn du eine rumliegen hast - O.K. - kannste Probieren. Rosten wird sie auf jeden Fall, aber solange sie nicht zwischendurch für Stunden steht sollte das kein Prob. sein. 
P.S. Komm nicht auf die Idee evtl auch noch ne geregelte zu erwerben .(Energieeffizienzklasse A.. bla. bla.).. - die wird dann nur mit Volllast laufen - fehlender Wiederstand.
MfG Udo


----------



## lotharw (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

hallo micha,

bei mir lief 5 Jahre eine Heizungsumwälzpumpe als Teichpumpe.

1.) die Pumpenkennlinie stimmt nicht ganz,die Pumpe bringt etwas mehr
Fördervolumen als die Pumpenkennlinie vermuten lässt.
2.) am besten man fördert nur gefiltertes Wasser (Schwerkraftfiltersysteme).
3.) man macht sie nicht unnötig aus,sonst rosten sie.
4.)die billigsten aus dem Baumarkt tun es.
5.)der elektrische Anschluß sollte ein Fachmann machen.
6.)die falsch angeschlossene Drähte führen zu einer falschen Laufrichtung,daher
ist der Anschluß über eine 220-volt-steckdose fehleranfällig.

...es geht, aber...........

Mfg
lothar


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

  danke für die Rückinfos,..

jo,.. also eigentlich spricht nix dagegen,..

Meine hat auch nur (neu, eb*y) 50Euro gekostet, fördert meiner Meinung nach aber mehr als andere (200Euro) Plastik-Teichpumpen. 

Vorteil, das Dingen steht nicht im Wasser sondern neben dem Teich. (Problem ist eigentlich nur, dass immer Wasser im Schlauch sein muss,
sollte ich aber mit Rückschlagventil hinbekommen, zudem Dauerbetrieb).

Was die Leistung angeht, habe ich eine gute WiloSTARRS25/4 die kann man mit einem Schalter in der Leistung von 35 / 46 / 65 Watt umschalten.
Ich denke, ich werde auf 46Watt als Dauerläufer schalten.

Da der Filterteich aber noch nicht fertig ist, dauert es noch ca. 3-4 Wochen, 
=>> wenn vorher noch jemand was einfällt,gerne weitere Ansätze.

PS: 220V,.. hihi 230VAC ist kein Problem,.. bin aus der E-Technik Ecke 

@lotharw,... was ist denn nach 5 Jahren passiert ?? doch kaputt ??

danke,mfG. Micha


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> gibt´s eigentlich ähnliche Kurven von Oase ??
> http://www.wilo.de/cps/p/productsImages/00128240_0_rdax_300x210.png



Zum Beispiel *hier* kann man Kennlinien der Oasepumpen finden ....


----------



## lotharw (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

Hallo Micha,

nee,hab die ganze teichtechnik abgeschaltet.Das Grundstück mit allem was draufsteht wird verkauft.

Mfg
lothar


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel *hier* kann man Kennlinien der Oasepumpen finden ....



Danke C&L für den Link,..

das bestätigt meine Annahme,...
meine (einfache, preiswertere) Heizungspumpe schaft bei ca. 1,5m Höhenunterschied ungefähr den gleichen Durchsatz (2400Liter/Stunde) wie eine Oase Aquamax5500. (allerdings braucht die Oase  10Watt mehr

Ich werde für meinen Teich wahrscheinleich 3 Pumpen benötigen, ich werde daher nun 2 Heizungspumpen (für ausserhalb vom Teich)  und eine Oase (oder vergleichbare) im Teich / für Pumpenschacht kaufen,..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## udo69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

Tja, was soll man da noch sagen?
Mit Stufe 2 bei der Wilo wirste sicher nicht Glücklich werden - die schafft da höchstens noch 1600l/h bei 1,5m , aber dennoch wird sie die Leistung der Oase bei Stufe drei erreichen - hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Der Preisunterschied is ja wohl klar wo der herkommt - bzw. was du noch brauchst für die Pumpe (Wasseranschluss - Stromkabel - und n Dach überm Kopf) Ausserdem läuft die Garantiezeit bei deinem zu fördenden Medium sehr schnell ab - nämlich unmittelbar nach dem Einbau!
Aber Probiers aus, funktionieren wirds.
MfG Udo


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*



			
				udo69 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, was soll man da noch sagen?



  hmm ??  

mache ich was falsch ?? 

Ich habe bei meinem altem Mini-Teich in ca. 9 Jahren 3 Pumpen verschliessen.. ( alle lagen IM Teich),..
Daher will ich ja nun eine Pumpe ausserhalb vom Teich ausprobieren...

Sie soll ja nur das (hoffentlich) schon saubere Wasser vom Filterteich zurück in den Hauptteich bringen.
Also wird eigentlich nur ein Höhenunterschied von ca. 50cm überwunden.

Ich probiers einfach aus... ( Als zusätrliches Pumpengehäuse reicht in den ersten Wochen auch ein umgedrehter Eimer, Pumpe hat selbst IP44, ein FI ist vorhanden ;-)
und ich werde den Durchfluss messen,... wenn´s gut läuft,.. werde ich den Dauerversuche starten...

mfG. Micha


----------



## udo69 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Heizungspumpe als Gartenteichpumpe ??*

Nee - war kein Vorwurf wegen Irgendwas.
War nur selbst etwas erstaunt über den Vergleich.
Aber ich hätt da sogar noch ne bessere Idee für deinen Fall:
Haste zufälligerweisse solch eine Pumpe bei dir in der Heizung drin?
Wenn ja wäre es zu überlegen ob sich nicht ein Austausch der alten gegen eine neue z.B.Wilo Stratos oder Grundfoss Alpha rentieren würde.
Kostet zwar recht viel , macht sich aber auch bezahlt und du könntest die alte an deinem Teich benutzen = zweimal Sparen - Denk mal drüber nach.
MfG Udo


----------

